# 2012 South Platte River Cleanup



## zboda (Oct 23, 2007)

The website is now up to date. 6th Annual South Platte River Cleanup | April 2011

We hope to see everyone there.


----------



## WetExit (Sep 7, 2011)

Question for ya. (I was gonna PM, but figured your post could use a bump, and other people might be curious).

This'll be my first year participating. Can you fill out the registration/waiver the day of, or do you need it mailed early?

Also, is it effective to bring our kayaks, or do you prefer people on shore or in rafts?


----------



## zboda (Oct 23, 2007)

WetExit said:


> Question for ya. (I was gonna PM, but figured your post could use a bump, and other people might be curious).
> 
> This'll be my first year participating. Can you fill out the registration/waiver the day of, or do you need it mailed early?
> 
> Also, is it effective to bring our kayaks, or do you prefer people on shore or in rafts?


Thanks for the inquiry. In years past we have done early registration, but this year it will just be day of.

Kayaks are definitely encouraged. All of the rafts should have plenty of trash bags/bins and kayakers can bring their trash over to them. A lot of the cleanup also involves getting out of your crafts and taking care of a section of the shore and then moving on. 

Thanks again and let me know if there are any other questions out there.


----------



## zboda (Oct 23, 2007)

zboda said:


> [*]If anyone works for or has any connections with companies that would be willing to donate cash, please let me know. Any little bit will help pay for food, t-shirts, supplies, etc. Please PM me or email zach at hpointventures.com for more details.
> [/LIST]
> 
> 
> We could also use a few rafts with guides for a special mission. The Greenway Foundation is doing a land based cleanup that morning as well. They have a few special sections where each piece of trash is going to get documented to go into a report for the EPA. They will be documenting trash collected from the river as well as the banks in those sections. They need 3 or 4 rafts to carry their volunteers in those designated sections. Those rafts will be launching at 7:30am and will have 3-6 Greenway volunteers in each raft. Please PM me or email zach at hpointventures.com for more details.


Hello all. We could still use any assistance available for the 2 things listed above. Thanks.


----------



## billcat (Jun 3, 2008)

Any word from the water gods as to how sure they are we'll have float-able flows next weekend?


----------



## zboda (Oct 23, 2007)

billcat said:


> Any word from the water gods as to how sure they are we'll have float-able flows next weekend?


It is looking like we should have between 150 - 200 cfs which is a great level for picking up trash. As of now, the weather forecast is looking great as well - 70 and sunny. We look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

*O H ! Y E A H !!!!*


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

*cleanup flows*

Dont worry about the level. Word is that we will have a release of water coming down to make the river floatable for the cleanup saturday. Should be a nice day, great food, good beer and a chance to meet some folks that may have actually gotten permits. Dont miss it, do your part to earn river karma points before the season kicks off.


----------



## zboda (Oct 23, 2007)

Last round of pork shoulder will be coming off the smoker in a few hours.


----------



## zboda (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like they gave us a little water. 100cfs. Going to be tight.


----------

